# Middle Tennessee Aquarium Club



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, since I can't seem to find a darn Aquarium Club in my area, I've decided to try to create one! Working on a website atm and will soon be working on a forum. Anyone in Middle Tennessee area that wants to join, let me know!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's the website (work in progress). http://middletennesseeaquariumclub.yolasite.com/
Hoping that after we get a good amount of members to upgrade the site to it's own domain.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Went in a new direction. Found a local group for fish, but decided to start an exotics club! Was wondering if I could get some feedback and suggestions for the site/forum? Thanks!!!
Site - http://midtnexoticsclub.yolasite.com/
Forum - Mid Tn Exotic Pets


----------



## greydragon (Oct 19, 2013)

seems that the site is dead i made the last entry on Jun 21, 2012 there was one other person the put some stuff but that was a spammer


----------

